# Dark Eldar Venom Project Log



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

I got my hands on the new Dark Eldar Venom and decided to document my progress.

So far I have decided to paint the pilot and cockpit first and then build the rest of the model around that. Makes it a lot easier then painting the them through the opening. When it comes time to prime the Venom itself, I will cover up the cockpit with tape or paper, etc.

For the pilot I base coated with Necron Abyss, picked out the metal parts with Boltgun, washed with Badab Black and then did the highlight with Snot Green followed by Scorpion. The "Tron" helmet was painted black and then given a coat of gloss varnish.



After hitting the edges of the cockpit with Adeptus Battlegrey, making the controls colorful with their respective foundation paints, and washing it all with Badab Black, I glued the pilot into his proper place.



More to come! Comments and questions welcome 

~PwndaBearr ^w^


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Awesome, looking forward to the rest. You pretty much approach the visor on the helmet exactly like me


----------



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah I tried doing the effect on the helmet with color, but I immediately lost the patience to do it. Yay Arc Coat! XD


----------



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

Just finished building the Venom. The crew will come late, once again they are easier to paint separately. Didn't have any hassle building. The only thing extra I did was rubberband the two hull pieces, so that I got a nice good fit. I'm looking forward to basing and painting!



~PwndaBearr ^w^


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking really nice so far mate! I like the high gloss with the black visor. I look forward to following your progress.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

how tall does it stand without crew?


----------



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

Four and a quarter inches on the tall flying base. (counting the poles)


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

not bad atall, the raider is at 5 and a half fully glued and the base, so without the base the venoms easily under 4 inches, good.


----------



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

Well I went on spree and took pictures along the way, but didn't stop to post  So here comes the rest of the project.

Here I have the base, well based, and then the rest of the model primed. As I mentioned before, I shoved a piece of paper towel into the cockpit so that I would not get any primer on him.



Next I proceeded boldly into base coating. Although it look black, the hull is actually a 2/1/1 mix of Chaos Black, Dark Angels Green, and Enchanted Blue. Metal is Boltgun, thrusters and parts of the Splinter Cannon are Tin Bitz, flag is Liche Purple, and the skulls are your typical Khemri Brown with Devlen Mud wash. The base was painted with Charadon Granite and given a Badab Black wash.



Now this is where I got lazy >.< I probably should have taken more pictures as I progressed, but I just got into the zone and couldn't get out. These were taken at my local Games Workshop. The scheme I got from GWs website. If your curious, you can go to the Dark Eldar section and then articles, look for Painting Infantry. It's the very last scheme in that article. Well without further chatter, here is by far the best model I have painted 





If you have any questions, do hesitate to ask 

~PwndaBearr ^w^


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

pwndabearr, got any raider crew not glued on and are those crew glued? if not can you see if the warriors fit?


----------



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

That is a good question, unfortunately that is actually my first Dark Eldar model >.< So I couldn't tell you. Sorry.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

bad, bad pwndabear. whatever will we do with you! XD


----------



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm getting to it. Since I got into the hobby I told myself "Man the Dark Eldar are awesome, and I would love to play them, but they are so old! When they get redone I will play them for sure!" The new models sealed the deal, especially with the leak of the Razorwing Starfighter. But I have to recover from taking the Tomb King plunge (another army I have waited for since the beginning) and with me moving out it will have to wait. But it will happen!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

If that's your first DE model, you are off to one hell of a good start! Keep up the good work, the scheme works very well, the paintjob is well done from a technical point of view (smooth paint, even highlights etc) so yeah... not a lot of room left for improvement if you ask me.


----------



## PwndaBearr (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks elmir! I too am really happy with it, the only down side is that I know I have that level of ability now, so all my models have to meet its standard XD


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

hahahahahaha, i hear you on that on pwndabearr, look at my DE, i have been forced to make every one amazingly cool in order to keep them all looking awe inspiring.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

That's awesome, seeing the first legit Venom log. I'm not one for thick highlights, but that's just my opinion, it looks good. Cheers!


----------

